# M Audio releases new Keystation 88 Mk 3



## dcoscina (Sep 16, 2020)

I must say that the semi weighted action of the Mk3 series from M Audio has been a big seller at the music store that I work at. I took one home (the 61 key) earlier this year and I liked it. Nice ergonomic feel and the keys are less flimsy and more substantive. As a cheap 88 note controller, I'd recommend this over the Nektar's.... their "semi weighted" series in the same price range is...... not good... Lots of returns too. QC is not ideal for the Impact series... the more expensive 88 key I have not tried however.... I might pick one up just as a back up whenever my PC3x needs maintenance...







M-Audio


Acclaimed audio interfaces, studio monitors, and keyboard controllers




www.m-audio.com


----------



## mushanga (Sep 16, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I'd recommend this over the Nektar's.... their "semi weighted" series in the same price range is...... not good... Lots of returns too. QC is not ideal for the Impact series...


Are you referring to the Impact LX88+?

https://nektartech.com/impact-lx88-controller-keyboard/


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 16, 2020)

@mushanga actually referring to this one





Impact GXP49, GXP61, GXP88 ▷ MIDI Controller Keyboards | Performance


MIDI Controller keyboards with 49, 61 or 88 semi-weighted keys, aftertouch, instant access to performance controls and Nektar DAW Integration.




nektartech.com





It's more expensive. I've played the LX88+ and it's pretty substandard IMO. The M Audio Mk 3 key action is better by a long shot. It's firmer, has a decent bounce to it and quiet. Doesn't feel like it's going to break if you play any harder than mf


----------



## MisteR (Sep 16, 2020)

What size are the keys at 39 inches?


----------



## MisteR (Sep 16, 2020)

Also how stiff is the action? I tend to like squishy crappy keys.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 16, 2020)

Just too bad full size doesn’t mean full length. :(


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 16, 2020)

Our store doesn't have them in yet. The keys are not as long as my PC3x but it also costs $299CAD whereas my PC3x cost $4000 brand new. #getwhatyoupayfor. 

Let's be clear here- this is not for playing Rachmaninoff on. It's strictly a utilitarian controller with a full key range. I used a KS61 Mk3 for a couple weeks and found it fine for playing in lines for my music. I've been playing piano since I was 11 and I'm 52. 

Want something nicer? you gotta pay more.. A lot more.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 16, 2020)

MisteR said:


> Also how stiff is the action? I tend to like squishy crappy keys.


It's not super stiff- if you flick the key, you see it bounce slightly. Not like a full weighted key, but it doesn't spring right back up either. I like that about it.


----------



## olvra (Sep 16, 2020)

@jononotbono ping!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 16, 2020)

olvra said:


> @jononotbono ping!



What's happening?


----------



## olvra (Sep 16, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> What's happening?



I remember you looking for a thin 88 keyboard


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 16, 2020)

olvra said:


> I remember you looking for a thin 88 keyboard



I am yeah! I'm not sure about anything regarding Controllers at the minute. It's like deciding on whether you want to drink a Wine bottle full of Urine or not have a drink at all. It's a tough call when you're thirsty.


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm all in for the Mk3 - popsicle-stick design, no buttons or anything else in the middle, and it looks to be even lower / shallower than the Mk2. I'll get one as soon as they hit the street.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Sep 17, 2020)

Does this have aftertouch? Probably not for that price.... doesn’t seem to mention it anywhere. 
Still, might pick one up as well


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 17, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> I'm all in for the Mk3 - popsicle-stick design, no buttons or anything else in the middle, and it looks to be even lower / shallower than the Mk2. I'll get one as soon as they hit the street.



Please report back on how it feels. I’m always interested in just the mere whiff of hope that unveils the “the one”!


----------



## Mucusman (Sep 17, 2020)

I had been looking at the Nektar GXP88, but this might be what I get, instead. Lovely product page, but someone messed up the specs on size and weight (really, it's 39.1" wide, M Audio?). Thankfully, the Guitar Center page shows more realistic measurements:

Width: 54.24"
Height: 2.88"
Depth: 8.52"
Weight: 13.56 lbs. (looks to be 3.5 lbs. lighter than the MK2)


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 17, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Please report back on how it feels. I’m always interested in just the mere whiff of hope that unveils the “the one”!



Well, I'm sure it will feel pretty cheap-o - how could it not, at that price. As long as it's not worse than the Mk2 I'll be fine with it.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 17, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Well, I'm sure it will feel pretty cheap-o - how could it not, at that price. As long as it's not worse than the Mk2 I'll be fine with it.



It’s always a gamble 😂


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> I'm all in for the Mk3 - popsicle-stick design, no buttons or anything else in the middle, and it looks to be even lower / shallower than the Mk2. I'll get one as soon as they hit the street.


I think you will like the improved action Charlie. It’s the same as their 61mk3 which I rather like. I’m seriously considering getting one because they are cheap, and when my PC3x craps out I will have something on standby.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Well, I'm sure it will feel pretty cheap-o - how could it not, at that price. As long as it's not worse than the Mk2 I'll be fine with it.


It’s actually pretty nice. I mean not $2000 nice bit of anything I’ve tried in that price point it’s far and away the best. 
Disclaimer- I work in keyboard sales at Cosmo music in Canada so I have access to all these boards. And I’ve often brought my MacBook in with my libraries to try them out- or else do a staff loan and bring them home into my studio. 
My favourite so far has been the Arturia Keylab 49/61 mk2 synth action for orchestral composing and synth stuff. I love the semi weighted action. 
Don’t love the NI Komplete S88mk2

Roland A88mk2: nice quiet action/ no mod wheel sucks (I told Roland that too), and a very deep set keybed so uncomfortable for table top keyboard composing

keystation 61mk3- Same action as the new 88. I enjoyed working with it. Very responsive and feels more solid.

I’ve also tried out the Nord Grand, Roland Fantom 8, MODX8, Hammer 88, dexibel Vivo S9, Korg Kronos 2, Moog One 16 voice and the list goes on and on...


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

Giscard Rasquin said:


> Does this have aftertouch? Probably not for that price.... doesn’t seem to mention it anywhere.
> Still, might pick one up as well


No after touch


----------



## MisteR (Sep 17, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> It’s actually pretty nice. I mean not $2000 nice bit of anything I’ve tried in that price point it’s far and away the best.
> Disclaimer- I work in keyboard sales at Cosmo music in Canada so I have access to all these boards. And I’ve often brought my MacBook in with my libraries to try them out- or else do a staff loan and bring them home into my studio.
> My favourite so far has been the Arturia Keylab 49/61 mk2 synth action for orchestral composing and synth stuff. I love the semi weighted action.
> Don’t love the NI Komplete S88mk2
> ...


So if you don’t mind, one more key action question. I have an older Arturia. Wondering how you would compare the action on the keystation 61mk3 to the Arturia keylab 2 61.


----------



## lastmessiah (Sep 17, 2020)

Honestly, the nicest of the cheap traditional keyboard controllers I have is a Korg Microkey Air 61. Even though the keys are tiny it feels nicer to play on than anything else. I used to have an M-Audio Hammer 88 but didn’t like the action. The Korg feels premium for its price range. I only use it to play “piano” or keyboard stuff though, for any other midi input nothing has ever been more efficient than mouse and QWERTY.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

MisteR said:


> So if you don’t mind, one more key action question. I have an older Arturia. Wondering how you would compare the action on the keystation 61mk3 to the Arturia keylab 2 61.


The keystation has boxed keys and they are stiffer/spring back faster. The keylab 61 mk2 has the nicest synth action I’ve played next to the Kronos 61. It’s the same bed that Arturia uses in their MatrixBrute. 

the Keylab is twice the price of the keystation and it’s build quality is frankly unrivalled in the under $1000 segment for controllers. Metal chassis, wood end caps. Tons of faders and knobs.

but for what the keystation is, it’s an improvement over its predecessor as far as key action and build quality in my opinion. And much better than those nektar LX boards which are horrid...


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

lastmessiah said:


> Honestly, the nicest of the cheap traditional keyboard controllers I have is a Korg Microkey Air 61. Even though the keys are tiny it feels nicer to play on than anything else. I used to have an M-Audio Hammer 88 but didn’t like the action. The Korg feels premium for its price range. I only use it to play “piano” or keyboard stuff though, for any other midi input nothing has ever been more efficient than mouse and QWERTY.


Amen! I have both Microkey 37 1st gen and a 49 second gen. They aren’t flashy but for my smaller rig, I still go back to the Korg. I really wish they’d make a proper large controller again like they used to. Same goes for Yamaha. Bring back a Kx series controller using the keybed of the MODX8


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

Just for some perspective here’s a list of my controllers...
M audio Keystation Mini 32 (2)
Korg Nano Key 2
Korg Microkey 37
Korg Microkey 49
NI M32
NI A49
Yamaha Reface CP (love this thing!!)
Arturia MicroLab
IK multimedia iRig Keys 37
Akai LPK25
And of course 
Kurzweil PC3x 

Yes, I have controller compulsion disorder


----------



## davidson (Sep 17, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Well, I'm sure it will feel pretty cheap-o - how could it not, at that price. As long as it's not worse than the Mk2 I'll be fine with it.



Glass half full, I like it.


----------



## MisteR (Sep 17, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> The keystation has boxed keys and they are stiffer/spring back faster. The keylab 61 mk2 has the nicest synth action I’ve played next to the Kronos 61. It’s the same bed that Arturia uses in their MatrixBrute.
> 
> the Keylab is twice the price of the keystation and it’s build quality is frankly unrivalled in the under $1000 segment for controllers. Metal chassis, wood end caps. Tons of faders and knobs.
> 
> but for what the keystation is, it’s an improvement over its predecessor as far as key action and build quality in my opinion. And much better than those nektar LX boards which are horrid...


Thanks! I’m not sure I can handle the downgrade. Would love it if Arturia made an 88 synth action “essential”.

EDIT: ooh wait. It appears they do. Never mind.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 17, 2020)

Wait what?
I've been waiting for this as the owner/abuser of 3 88 Mk II's and one silver "old school" ES. These are great work tools for everyday production.

I'd given up and thought that M-Audio was never going to release it. I've since re-jigged my studio, having decided to go with the 'Hammer. Ah, FFS. Now I'm torn.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 17, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> It’s actually pretty nice. I mean not $2000 nice bit of anything I’ve tried in that price point it’s far and away the best.



How does it compare to the Nektar GXP88? I have the LX88 and it's pretty bad. The black and white keys have VERY uneven velocity levels. I bought an Impact GX49 and that was much better but miss 88 keys.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 17, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> My favourite so far has been the Arturia Keylab 49/61 mk2 synth action for orchestral composing and synth stuff. I love the semi weighted action.
> 
> keystation 61mk3- Same action as the new 88. I enjoyed working with it. Very responsive and feels more solid.




Hi as a former user of the M-Audio 88 Keystation (I guess) Mk1 which I despised I’m still a bit hesitant in going for another M-Audio product.
I have an older Arturia 49 Laboratory which I like.


My questions: how does the Arturia Keylab 88 and the Arturia Keylab 61 compare to each other? (keyboard action as well as features)
I want to replace a Yamaha KX8 (88 key ,no after touch)
In the 88 key category if you’re looking at features,action(I’m not a pianist) but I want something reasonable quality and value.
A decent semi-weighted(non-hammer) keybed response will work for me .
Also how would the Native Instrument Komplete Kontrol S88 fit in the conversation?
I realize it’s a bit more expensive but if someone is on a limited budget but wants a nice quality 61 or 88 key and accepting the price differences would you recommend the 61 key Arturia over the Arturia 88 if you want to save 💰 and weighted keys aren’t a necessity 
or the new M-Audio 88?

Thanks

I’m just a bit M-Audio shy


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 17, 2020)

I’ve always found the Keystations to be more playable than the wisdom-of-the-Internet suggests. Not my first choice for classical, but providing you spend a few moments adjusting the velocity curve on your keys VI, it’s doable.

And great for smashing out taikos, 808’s and all the other stuff. One of the most versatile controllers out there.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 17, 2020)

@dcoscina 

I just noticed you actually answered my question 😊 Thanks

I was watching the Yankees game while I was writing the post and got a bit distracted.
The Yankees just hit 5 homeruns in 1 inning! ⚾️ whoops it’s against the Blue Jays ✌️


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Hi as a former user of the M-Audio 88 Keystation (I guess) Mk1 which I despised I’m still a bit hesitant in going for another M-Audio product.
> I have an older Arturia 49 Laboratory which I like.
> 
> 
> ...


The S88 mk2 and Keylab 88 mk2 use the same fatar keybed I’m told. Because their housing is different i found the Arturia to be a bit mushier and less responsive than the NI KKs88mk2. 
as I mentioned earlier, for me, the best synth weighted action is the Arturia Keylab mk2. I’ve used the S61 and S49 mk2 and find them plasticy and noisy.

if you don’t need 88keys, the Keylab mk2 is great for the under $1000 controller range


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> How does it compare to the Nektar GXP88? I have the LX88 and it's pretty bad. The black and white keys have VERY uneven velocity levels. I bought an Impact GX49 and that was much better but miss 88 keys.


Great question! Unfortunately I haven’t had a chance to try the GX.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

MisteR said:


> Thanks! I’m not sure I can handle the downgrade. Would love it if Arturia made an 88 synth action “essential”.
> 
> EDIT: ooh wait. It appears they do. Never mind.


Our store has the Essential 88 but I haven’t tried it.


----------



## cedricm (Sep 18, 2020)

I"m very happy with my Studiologic SL88 Studio, I think it's a bargain for the price.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 2, 2020)

He seems to like it and the velocity response looks to be predictable. That's all I really ask of these things. I can see one in my future.


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 12, 2020)

I received my new M-Audio Keystation 88 MK3 a few days ago. The action is stiffer than my Nektar LX-49, which was very "synth-like" or soft. I like the M-Audio's action better. 

Coming from 49 keys, 88 keys is a revelation. The mod wheel, to me, feels great.

Two nit-picks: 

1) I wish the stop/play/record buttons were either back-lit or better identified than they are; I may attach some labels or something to make them clearer to me. Not a big deal; I started using my Stream Deck to navigate my DAW controls anyway. 

2) The white keys are actually 1/4" shorter than on my Nektar, which was surprising to me (the black keys are the same length). I'll surely get used to these shorter white keys, but currently, anyway, I can tell the difference.

I knew I didn't want full hammer action, and this seems to sit well in the space between really soft and hard action for me as a non-piano player. No regrets.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 12, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> I received my new M-Audio Keystation 88 MK3 a few days ago. The action is stiffer than my Nektar LX-49, which was very "synth-like" or soft. I like the M-Audio's action better.
> 
> Coming from 49 keys, 88 keys is a revelation. The mod wheel, to me, feels great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!
Yeah - the keys on the Nektar LX49/61 are as soft as they get - it took me by surprise.

Currently a Mk2 user here and my pet peeve about the keybed is the upwards "push" of the springs when playing soft passages. I feel like I'm fighting against the pushback. Is this improved in the MK3?

Thanks - A


----------



## Mucusman (Oct 13, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Currently a Mk2 user here and my pet peeve about the keybed is the upwards "push" of the springs when playing soft passages. I feel like I'm fighting against the pushback. Is this improved in the MK3?
> 
> Thanks - A



Since I don't have a Mk2, I can't say for sure, but from what I understand to be your concern, I don't think you'll find the Mk3 any better in this regard.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 13, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> #getwhatyoupayfor.


#worstaudiogearmythever.

If that were true, the SM57 and SM58 would suck. Only $99, after all. And there are of course so many other examples...but back to keyboards  

I am curious about this. I've heard rather mixed to negative reviews of M Audio's generally, and good things on the Nektar's. Course it can vary with models esp new ones. Sadly I am not near any place that would have any up for demo. How "semi-weighted" is this one? It sounds like it is truly SW (roughly half-way between a synth action and weighted)?




InLight-Tone said:


> How does it compare to the Nektar GXP88? I have the LX88 and it's pretty bad.


The "+" series addressed this and rather well from what I gather.


----------



## Mistro (Jul 23, 2021)

I know this thread is old but just want to chime in. I got the Keystation88 mk3 back in November from Sweetwater as a 88 key supplement to my Akai MPK249 (which I love btw). I got it saying to myself not to expect much from it. I just needed a simple cheap keyboard with an 88 range especially to enjoy some Kontakt instruments that have keyswitches out of a 49 key range and I also think 88 keys is better for cinematic music making. The main thing that bothers me is time to time it would freeze on me and I have to unplug/plug back in and the black keys cheap feel but that might be because I'm spoiled by the quality of the Akai which is my main workhorse. You get what you pay for. Now I'm in the market for a good quality 88 key controller because it's hard to go back and forth with the mpk249. I wish Akai continued to make a new MPK88, that would likely be the only keyboard I would use. I been looking at the NI 88 but I would want something more generic that handles plugins beyond Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## lastmessiah (Jul 23, 2021)

Only concert pianists really need eighty-eight keys. For digital music production it isn't much of a benefit at all.


----------



## Mistro (Jul 23, 2021)

lastmessiah said:


> Only concert pianists really need eighty-eight keys. For digital music production it isn't much of a benefit at all.


What about keyswitches in some kontakt Instruments for example. I hate losing octaves. I find it great to have 88 keys as an option even just to have fun playing on.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 23, 2021)

No Concert chops here _ Stan Kenton, Dave Brubeck, Billy Joel favs don't play well on Axiom Pro 61 !
Spoiled after long time using Roland KR-577 .... _fwiw_
Agree that much daily Orch project work is cool on Pro61 and KK_S49.


----------



## erodred (Jul 23, 2021)

I went from the NI Komplete A61 to Nektar Impact GXP88.

I love not having to octave up and down for instruments when I am trying to compose. It is all just available for me right away. But having a proper weighted digital piano, I do notice the difference in keys between something more premium like the Komplete. The transport controls dont seem to work for me in both Studio One and Cubase and it sometimes needs to be powered on for a whole 10 minutes prior to launching the DAW to even register. At worst case, I need to restart the entire computer. 

Not sure if M-Audio has better drivers.


----------



## Crossroads (Jul 28, 2021)

erodred said:


> I went from the NI Komplete A61 to Nektar Impact GXP88.
> 
> I love not having to octave up and down for instruments when I am trying to compose. It is all just available for me right away. But having a proper weighted digital piano, I do notice the difference in keys between something more premium like the Komplete. The transport controls dont seem to work for me in both Studio One and Cubase and it sometimes needs to be powered on for a whole 10 minutes prior to launching the DAW to even register. At worst case, I need to restart the entire computer.
> 
> Not sure if M-Audio has better drivers.


This sounds like a problem with your system to be honest, rather than a problem with the keyboard. Either that or your unit is faulty.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 15, 2022)

*bump

Eventually got around to picking one of these up (albeit the identical Alesis Q88 Mk2 which was £50 cheaper at the time..go figure.)

First impression is a good step up from the previous version. The keys are still cheap but the velocity sensitivity is a lot more consistent than the older model, especially between the white and black notes.

I also really like the chunky black keys and the slimmer build means I can chuck it under the desk and not swipe my legs on it.

It won't please those who want the ultimate playing action, but it'll do for general production duties.
Before I wear it out and break it anyhow..


----------



## Kent (Apr 15, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> *bump
> 
> Eventually got around to picking one of these up (albeit the identical Alesis Q88 Mk2 which was £50 cheaper at the time..go figure.)
> 
> ...


my chief concern with this keyboard is that (afaik) there is no editing software, but the velocity curve/range isn't complete...so you have to transform it somehow. (I use a macro in the Logic Environment, but there are other ways, of course)

_if you're interested, this is what I have to use to get a 1-127 velocity response..._






But as as cheapy, it's pretty solid. I've played MIDI keyboards much more expensive that had much worse action and response...and even build quality (that is, how well the thing holds up over time).


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 15, 2022)

Kent said:


> my chief concern with this keyboard is that (afaik) there is no editing software, but the velocity curve/range isn't complete...so you have to transform it somehow. (I use a macro in the Logic Environment, but there are other ways, of course)
> 
> _if you're interested, this is what I have to use to get a 1-127 velocity response..._
> 
> ...


Yeah, totally. Like you say, often with the cheaper stuff you have to adjust the curves in software depending on what you're trying to do. So far, the default (actually, only) curve is vanilla enough to respond to software tweaks.


----------

